# Map Updates for 2014-16 Rogue?



## bkraft67 (Jan 24, 2017)

I've talked to the dealer Nissan NA and even the people at Navigation.com and nobody can tell me why updates are not available for this vehicle. If you go to the Navigation.com website, it states "Our records indicate you already have the most recent map information for your vehicle.". My maps are from 2013 and there is no way it can know my car has the most recent maps, because you don't enter any personal info into the website. I have also seen posts where people have mentioned that they did obtain map updates, so I haven't a clue as to what is going on and neither does Nissan. Has anyone been able to update their maps? If so, how??

Many thanks!
Bill


----------

